

How Many of Us are Productivity Geeks (Omnifocus, Asana, TeuxDeux, etc) - bellaccione

Built omnifocus&lt;--&gt;teuxdeux integration to scratch a personal itch and wonder what tools others here use to manage projects and tasks?<p>Asana, Omnifocus, TeuxDeux, ToDoist, orgmode, ...?
======
dchuk
I've been timeboxing a lot lately and it's been very helpful, so I've designed
a web app that I am going to build out in my free time to help with planning
and tracking my progress. Here's a screenshot:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/l1j1xg8tzna8d5t/Cap...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/l1j1xg8tzna8d5t/Captured/3O9uV.png)

~~~
sidmitra
Getting a 401 error on that. Can you repost to imgur or something?

~~~
dchuk
Oops, sorry: [http://imgur.com/Cmw7VS3](http://imgur.com/Cmw7VS3)

~~~
bellaccione
nice!

------
taoquay
I use a combination of Remember the Milk for recurring tasks with Trello for
managing tasks and projects. I try to apply a GTD methodology on Trello boards
and I like the results thus far. Trello is really flexible, has a simple basic
interface, but also a lot of (optional) depth for power users.

~~~
bellaccione
awesome sauce... thanks.

